

Ask YC: How to turn my website into iphone app? - shergill

Hi guys. I run a social networking site. I am thinking about writing a iphone app that lets people log in to send/receive messages to their friends. So basically all this capability is available from the website. I would like to write a iphone application to do the same. I know I can use the iPhone SDK to create an application but what I am not sure about is how to let that application connect to my site. Do I just write some php pages that return xmlrpc data that my application then just parses to display? So meaning that the iPhone app will call a 'web url' .. make a request.. get back some xml data and then display that? Is that the general idea??<p>Thanks!
======
tom
While the iPhone apps are cool (ok, a few are, most are rubbish), the lower
hanging fruit is to make your app work in Safari on the iPhone. This is much
easier, and can be done now(!). Nail this down, make it known to your users
that you have this feature and see what traffic looks like. If you see some
real iPhone usage, and really think it's going to improve usage, user
experience etc. then go for it. I'm betting it won't though and that there are
TODOs that are much more important than an iPhone app.

------
known
You may try <http://www.mobilesitegalore.com>

------
shergill
I followed your guys advice and made an iphone webapp. It was surprisingly
easy to do with iUI. Please give any feedback: <http://iphone.saddegeet.com>

------
shergill
Lets say that if I had to write one; do I just do what I suggested? I mean
just have the app call a bunch of web urls and then parse xml?

